

Evidence of AWS service coming soon, previously unannounced - mh-
http://imgur.com/a/atwRt

======
MrMike
There's a one-liner about it in here:
[https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:tDpiI0wIzOkJ:...](https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:tDpiI0wIzOkJ:s3.amazonaws.com/awsdocs/gettingstarted/latest/awsgsg-
freetier.pdf+&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiFh0aW4d8yRj3X5pPXd9bw3ERpH0KOjqoi3W-mF_vATEyD5ZO8j-VhfRkuj-
gVzDGjbyMtAgkAKPGkeZSNuwh2DuSJPpaKX-BJCB0CtBhqNw_jYQ-sKWT6eN-tw-
yi0tHL8aFY&sig=AHIEtbQRfW7IqJjnC8scsR4F3Sv9OB0DVg&pli=1)

It says: Amazon Simple Workflow Service (Amazon SWF) - Start, run, and retain
workflow executions, as well as schedule tasks, add markers, receive signals,
and start timers for those workflow executions.

But the uncached version of the PDF doesn't mention "workflow" at all.

The link in the PDF is not found on the amazon servers.

"swf" is not mentioned in any Amazon documentation:
[http://aws.amazon.com/search?searchPath=documentation&se...](http://aws.amazon.com/search?searchPath=documentation&searchQuery=swf&x=0&y=0)

------
mh-
Here's a screenshot of the entire 'free tier' page as I saw it:

<http://i.imgur.com/20nOf.png> (mobile users beware, 1297x2592 and ~400k)

